# background check



## josephjohn

How deep do they look into applicants familys' past and spouses. Will their records hurt your chances if your a good honest person?


----------



## HistoryHound

LECSniper said:


> If you have to ask US, they will find it. Before you get hired, please learn the difference between your and you're........
> 
> Fire away boys !!!!!!!!


What about the girls?


----------



## Killjoy

Very deep, and yes, it can hurt your chances. One reason, other than the obvious fact that rarely does the apple fall far from the tree, is that it would be a violation of law for you to cohabitate with a felon while in possession of a firearm. While in some departments this could be gotten around by leaving your duty pistol at the station, it would certainly be a factor your background check officer and your future chief would consider very carefully. Why risk a department-issued firearm getting into the hands of a felon when the next guy on the list has an immaculate background without criminals as his relatives? It could also be a violation of a department's policy to fraternize with felons.

For the MSP it would essentially be a disqualifying factor as Troopers are required to bring their firearm home because they use take-home cruisers.


----------



## niteowl1970

josephjohn said:


> How deep do they look into applicants familys' past and spouses. Will their records hurt your chances if your a good honest person?


If I were you I'd get together with your family and get your stories straight. During the process for my current job the BI somehow found out that in 1971 my mother had attended 2 meetings of "McGovern for President." They also found out that my uncle Jay had been arrested in 1976 for disorderly conduct at Fenway Park. They also found out that in 1978 I along with 4 friends painted our faces like KISS and constructed a KISS fort in my backyard.

I was eventually hired after an intense 3 hour interview that still haunts me to this day. This shit is deep background man....


----------



## USAF286

I had to get a background investigation for my TS clearance for the USAF. My advise? Don't lie. They interviewed neighbors, friends parents, former professors and friends of friends of friends. Just my $.02


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DNorth

niteowl1970 said:


> If I were you I'd get together with your family and get your stories straight. During the process for my current job the BI somehow found out that in 1971 my mother had attended 2 meetings of "McGovern for President." They also found out that my uncle Jay had been arrested in 1976 for disorderly conduct at Fenway Park. They also found out that in 1978 I along with 4 friends painted our faces like KISS and constructed a KISS fort in my backyard.
> .


The funny thing is, if you are going for TS/SCI, those things WILL be found...


----------



## Guest

USAF286 said:


> I had to get a background investigation for my TS clearance for the USAF. My advise? Don't lie. They interviewed neighbors, friends parents, former professors and friends of friends of friends. Just my $.02


One of the BI's for my current job called one of my ex-girlfriends in Australia and interviewed her for almost an hour. I can't even imagine how much that phone call cost the city.


----------



## 263FPD

Delta784 said:


> One of the BI's for my current job called one of my ex-girlfriends in Australia and interviewed her for almost an hour. I can't even imagine how much that phone call cost the city.


Was that an interview, or phone sex??? No, Really??? WTF???


----------



## Guest

263FPD said:


> Was that an interview, or phone sex??? No, Really??? WTF???


I thought he was kidding when he asked for her phone number in Australia, or that at least he was bluffing......not that I had anything to hide.

She called me after she got off the phone with him (VERY quickly because neither of us had the deep pockets of the city) to tell me she would write me a letter (pre e-mail days and we parted on good terms) about it. He asked her almost everything about me except which sexual position I preferred, and a bunch of other very personal stuff that she only answered because she knew how much I wanted the job.

Ditto for my current girlfriend at the time, who was a Boston cop. She put up with about 5 minutes of it, then told him to screw and hung-up on him. Amazingly, I still got the job.


----------



## lofu

My wife told me that on one of my backgrounds they asked her if I was into "anything weird" sexually. She still wishes that she responded with "define weird." I'm glad she didn't.


----------



## 7MPOC

josephjohn said:


> How deep do they look into applicants familys' past and spouses. Will their records hurt your chances if your a good honest person?


You can choose your friends but you cant choose your family.... So be honest


----------



## Janmichael

Can a police department bypass you for a lower applicant on the list that has the police academy?


----------



## Guest

Janmichael said:


> Can a police department bypass you for a lower applicant on the list that has the police academy?


They can do whatever they want, it's a matter of whether that decision will be upheld at a civil service appeal (if the department is CS).


----------



## Janmichael

Thank u Delta 784. Yes a CS town.....do u think CS could upheld that?


----------



## Guest

Janmichael said:


> Thank u Delta 784. Yes a CS town.....do u think CS could upheld that?


That all depends on the "official" reason why they bypassed someone. If the person bypassed has the same score as the person with the academy, then it would likely be upheld. If someone with a 100 is bypassed to get to someone with a 96 who has the academy, then the appeal would likely be successful.

Keep in mind that the above assumes everything else (veteran's status, etc.) is roughly equal.


----------



## Dan Stark

josephjohn said:


> How deep do they look into applicants familys' past and spouses. Will their records hurt your chances if your a good honest person?


They look... ****long drag on cigarette ****

Deep....


----------



## HuskyH-2

Smoking man for the win! Great show


----------



## frapmpd24

The BI really depends on the department. Some have it together, some try but have limited resources and manpower, while others it comes back to bite them. About the worst I heard of was a department where for about 7 years, only one out of the six junior officers didn't have an OUI or 209a in their background. Most departments don't want to hire someone who will be like a reoccurring rash for decades; others learn the hard way, or just don't give a rats ass and don't look too far beyond what political sign a prospective hire is holding. I guess it all depends on the extent an appointing authority cares to risk a negligent retention suit someday.

I know of several officers who have parents or siblings who are complete morons; conversely, they are drastically different, put together, and the total opposite. Any cop worth his salt, (especially a seasoned BI), is observant would be able to understand that you're not responsible for the misgivings of your relatives.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USM C-2

Old saying... you can pick your friends, you can't pick your family.


----------



## LGriffin

There's a price to be paid for the "sins of the brother." Be up front.


----------



## cousteau

The real problem lies where the political hook outweighs the officer's shady, if not dark, background. I am waiting to see this first hand at a certain department with some recent laterals.


----------



## LGriffin

cousteau said:


> The real problem lies where the political hook outweighs the officer's shady, if not dark, background. I am waiting to see this first hand at a certain department with some recent laterals.


Hooks are heavy. I've seen some scary hires who can apparently suck a golf ball through a garden hose at a clam bake.


----------



## Guest

Believe me when I say anything you hide, they will find. My BI actually found out about an even that happened with me, that wasn't recorded, never had police contact, nor was it on paper. Tell them everything up front. Police Departments are not dumb. They know the loopholes and what people try to get away with. If you're a good kid, just keep on keeping on and you'll have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Dan Stark

Mine never found out half the stuff I did. For example, I founded a frat while in my late 30s, had Snoop Dogg Perform, and then went streaking through the Quad.


----------



## Guest

Old school huh Dan? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest

The dinner bell has rung.......have fun, ladies & gentlemen.


----------



## Guest

Emil121 said:


> Do I have any chance at an appeal if I am being bypassed for using a fake ID in 2001. I also had a domestic disturbance in 2003 that I didn't remember that I am being labeled as untruthful. Also I was dismissed from a position in 1999 when I was 17. I also didn't get the best performance review in 2008 which they are using against me from a manager that is no longer at my current employer. Any idea if I can win an appeal.


With the amount of good applicants out there with no past history, and lots of Veteran status, your chance is slim to none.


----------



## Guest

Why should they choose you over someone with a spotless background?


----------



## Guest

Emil121 said:


> There were 2 veterans I know of and that is it. I feel like these incidents are so minor and a decade ago that they would see how I have matured as a person.


As minor as they seem, someone with a domestic disturbance on record, being terminated at a job, and using a fake ID, will open most departments eyes immediately. Just think of it this way, would you want someone with this background to have authority in your town?


----------



## Dan Stark

Emil121 said:


> Do I have any chance at an appeal if I am being bypassed for using a fake ID in 2001. I also had a domestic disturbance in 2003 that I didn't remember that I am being labeled as untruthful. Also I was dismissed from a position in 1999 when I was 17. I also didn't get the best performance review in 2008 which they are using against me from a manager that is no longer at my current employer. Any idea if I can win an appeal.


No.


----------



## Nightstalker

Emil121 said:


> Do I have any chance at an appeal if I am being bypassed for using a fake ID in 2001. I also had a domestic disturbance in 2003 that I didn't remember that I am being labeled as untruthful. Also I was dismissed from a position in 1999 when I was 17. I also didn't get the best performance review in 2008 which they are using against me from a manager that is no longer at my current employer. Any idea if I can win an appeal.


----------



## Johnny Law

Dan Stark said:


> Mine never found out half the stuff I did. For example, I founded a frat while in my late 30s, had Snoop Dogg Perform, and then went streaking through the Quad.


 I remember helping you tune up your shitbox Trans Am and kidnapping this old fart for hazing. Those were the days Danny!


----------



## Johnny Law

Emil121 said:


> There were 2 veterans I know of and that is it. I feel like these incidents are so minor and a decade ago that they would see how I have matured as a person.


 Defense noted


----------



## Dan Stark

Johnny Law said:


> I remember helping you tune up your shitbox Trans Am and kidnapping this old fart for hazing. Those were the days Danny!


You're my boy blue!


----------



## Guest

It's gonna be a nice little Saturday. Maybe hit home depot, not sure, not sure if we'll have enough time

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest

Emil121 said:


> I am being portrayed as having a criminal history when I never was arrested and the ID was a civil citation. The domestic incident was so minor. These incidents happened a decade ago and they are portraying it like it happened yesterday. I have a friend who got on to his force in Westchester county NY with a freaking DUI on his record and it was only a couple years prior to him getting on the force. To me someone that has matured in that decade could use those incidents as a teaching tool to help others in not making dumb mistakes like I did.


Some departments have a certain time period where a DUI can be overlooked. Not very common however. For instance, a few places in Maine don't have a problem if it was more than 6 years ago. Whacked I know.


----------



## HuskyH-2

I thanked you for such a great post Emi


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> Maybe you should apply in Westchester County NY !!


OMDog, *mtc*, you and I think alike. I was gonna say the same thing to the trouble-maker. GO TO NEW YORK. GO. HURRY. GTFOuttaHere!


----------



## Guest

LOL Jeepy


----------



## niteowl1970

Emil121 said:


> Do I have any chance at an appeal if I am being bypassed for using a fake ID in 2001.


Securitas is hiring


----------



## USM C-2

Emil121 said:


> I am being portrayed as having a criminal history when I never was arrested and the ID was a civil citation. The domestic incident was so minor. These incidents happened a decade ago and they are portraying it like it happened yesterday. I have a friend who got on to his force in Westchester county NY with a freaking DUI on his record and it was only a couple years prior to him getting on the force. To me someone that has matured in that decade could use those incidents as a teaching tool to help others in not making dumb mistakes like I did.


From the point of view of someone who sits on oral interview boards and makes recommendations for hiring, let me tell you my views on the matter. That doesn't mean the department you are applying to will have the same views as me, these are just mine, based on 32 years of committing coppery, 16 of those with rank.

!. Minor kid stuff, like having a fake ID or being a minor in possession of booze, is not a killer. As long as you were young and dumb AND GOT SMARTER.

2. Domestic incidents are not considered 'minor' by police department's these days. Calling it that (and I'd bet a donut your BI investigator has already read this thread...) makes me think you are minimizing it. Perhaps not, but be prepared to explain why it appears that way.

3. Certain domestic convictions render you incapable of possessing firearms or ammunition which have moved in interstate commerce (basically, all of them.) No department wants to spend time and money to train you and then have to see that get pissed away due to a fresh domestic incident.

4. I don't really care about your friend in NY with the DUI. I'm not considering hiring HIM.

5. Your biggest asset is going to be your ability to PROVE that you have 'matured in that decade' and are actually going to be able to 'use those incidents as a teaching tool to help others in not making dumb mistakes.' Think about how you are going to prove that.

6. Even if you can manage #5 above, the department you are looking to join may not rate 'helping others to not make dumb mistakes' highly. Some are more reactive, enforcement-oriented. They may not be looking for a role model. Can't tell from here.

I've always said that choirboys don't necessarily make the best cops. I'm fortunate enough to work for a Chief who believes that if the oral board sees something in a candidate, even if the background isn't perfect, that sometimes you just have to take a chance on people. Do we waste time and money? Yeah, sometimes... but the nature of our agency is there are a handful of old hairbags like me keeping the paper shuffled and lots of newer cops looking to spend a few years getting their degree and some experience then go somewhere with better pay. We figure if we get 2 years out of them it pays off.

Have we gotten burned by it? Yup... but we've also gotten some surprises, too. If you want to get paid little and sweat your balls off, move on down here and I'll give you an interview.


----------



## 263FPD

NineOneOne said:


> Some departments have a certain time period where a DUI can be overlooked. Not very common however. For instance, a few places in Maine don't have a problem if it was more than 6 years ago. Whacked I know.


Don't forget that any OUI conviction after 1996, is a an automatic disqualifier for a new LTC or LTC renewal. Regardless of HR-218 and LEOSA, some departments have a policy about obtaning and being able to retain and renew a LTC.


----------



## 263FPD

Emil121 said:


> I am being portrayed as having a criminal history when I never was arrested and the ID was a civil citation. The domestic incident was so minor. These incidents happened a decade ago and they are portraying it like it happened yesterday. I have a friend who got on to his force in Westchester county NY with a freaking DUI on his record and it was only a couple years prior to him getting on the force. To me someone that has matured in that decade could use those incidents as a teaching tool to help others in not making dumb mistakes like I did.


How long before your original profile ( jsinger121 ) starts thanking your current profile, ( Emil121 )?

Integrity is a huge part of getting on this job. People who have no integrity still slip through the cracks and get in. Only a matter of time before they screw up, but unfortunately they fuck over a lot of other good cops along the way. (See Deputy Chief Melix Bonilla, Lawrence Police Department as the most recent example.)

Or do you simply have a multiple personality disorder?


----------



## USAF286

USM C-4 said:


> From the point of view of someone who sits on oral interview boards and makes recommendations for hiring, let me tell you my views on the matter. That doesn't mean the department you are applying to will have the same views as me, these are just mine, based on 32 years of committing coppery, 16 of those with rank.
> 
> !. Minor kid stuff, like having a fake ID or being a minor in possession of booze, is not a killer. As long as you were young and dumb AND GOT SMARTER.
> 
> 2. Domestic incidents are not considered 'minor' by police department's these days. Calling it that (and I'd bet a donut your BI investigator has already read this thread...) makes me think you are minimizing it. Perhaps not, but be prepared to explain why it appears that way.
> 
> 3. Certain domestic convictions render you incapable of possessing firearms or ammunition which have moved in interstate commerce (basically, all of them.) No department wants to spend time and money to train you and then have to see that get pissed away due to a fresh domestic incident.
> 
> 4. I don't really care about your friend in NY with the DUI. I'm not considering hiring HIM.
> 
> 5. Your biggest asset is going to be your ability to PROVE that you have 'matured in that decade' and are actually going to be able to 'use those incidents as a teaching tool to help others in not making dumb mistakes.' Think about how you are going to prove that.
> 
> 6. Even if you can manage #5 above, the department you are looking to join may not rate 'helping others to not make dumb mistakes' highly. Some are more reactive, enforcement-oriented. They may not be looking for a role model. Can't tell from here.
> 
> I've always said that choirboys don't necessarily make the best cops. I'm fortunate enough to work for a Chief who believes that if the oral board sees something in a candidate, even if the background isn't perfect, that sometimes you just have to take a chance on people. Do we waste time and money? Yeah, sometimes... but the nature of our agency is there are a handful of old hairbags like me keeping the paper shuffled and lots of newer cops looking to spend a few years getting their degree and some experience then go somewhere with better pay. We figure if we get 2 years out of them it pays off.
> 
> Have we gotten burned by it? Yup... but we've also gotten some surprises, too. If you want to get paid little and sweat your balls off, move on down here and I'll give you an interview.


USM C-4, what state are you employed in? I was looking into a reserve position down here in SC and I've been comparing a lot of things to back home in mass and I see a lot of pros and cons. Unfortunately, I had to give up the reserve Leo opp due to a potential deployment in November, but I was just curious. As for the sweating your balls off...agreed to the nth degree. Be safe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny Law

263FPD said:


> How long before your original profile ( jsinger121 ) starts thanking your current profile, ( Emil121 )?
> 
> Or do you simply have a multiple personality disorder?


 Oh shit, son!


----------



## 263FPD

Who's your daddy???










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inspector71

Looks like no crumbs left on this plate!


----------



## USM C-2

USAF286 said:


> USM C-4, what state are you employed in? I was looking into a reserve position down here in SC and I've been comparing a lot of things to back home in mass and I see a lot of pros and cons. Unfortunately, I had to give up the reserve Leo opp due to a potential deployment in November, but I was just curious. As for the sweating your balls off...agreed to the nth degree. Be safe.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am in the Great and Sovereign By God Magnolia State... where every application for complaint describes the alleged facts then then ends with the words "...against the peace and dignity of the State of Mississippi."

Where the hot weather has broken... only around 90 this past week. Very comfy.


----------



## USAF286

USM C-4 said:


> I am in the Great and Sovereign By God Magnolia State... where every application for complaint describes the alleged facts then then ends with the words "...against the peace and dignity of the State of Mississippi."
> 
> Where the hot weather has broken... only around 90 this past week. Very comfy.


Ahh, yes..I've spent a summer or two while stationed at Keesler AFB. No matter what time of day we were doing PT, it felt like we were swimming on land. Stay hydrated!


----------



## whacker95

Im currently in the background stage for my town. I am number 2 on the list and NOT tied with anyone. Im finding out that they are conducting backgrounds on people below me on the list, without even starting on mine. I do have a sealed record from 12 years ago (ex gf admitted to writing a false statement and my assault charge was dismissed) and I also have an inactive temp RO from 4 years ago (daughters mother admitted to having post pardum symptoms and is well documented). I have LE experience for the past 17 years and I currently work for 3 agencies...1 full time 2 part time. I also receive my LTC from this town. Any help or suggestions????


----------



## new guy

whacker95 said:


> Im currently in the background stage for my town. I am number 2 on the list and NOT tied with anyone. Im finding out that they are conducting backgrounds on people below me on the list, without even starting on mine. I do have a sealed record from 12 years ago (ex gf admitted to writing a false statement and my assault charge was dismissed) and I also have an inactive temp RO from 4 years ago (daughters mother admitted to having post pardum symptoms and is well documented). I have LE experience for the past 17 years and I currently work for 3 agencies...1 full time 2 part time. I also receive my LTC from this town.* Any help or suggestions*????


Stay single.


----------



## 263FPD

whacker95 said:


> Im currently in the background stage for my town. I am number 2 on the list and NOT tied with anyone. Im finding out that they are conducting backgrounds on people below me on the list, without even starting on mine. I do have a sealed record from 12 years ago (ex gf admitted to writing a false statement and my assault charge was dismissed) and I also have an inactive temp RO from 4 years ago (daughters mother admitted to having post pardum symptoms and is well documented). I have LE experience for the past 17 years and I currently work for 3 agencies...1 full time 2 part time. I also receive my LTC from this town. Any help or suggestions????


A sealed record of charge that was dismissed? If it was dismissed, it is nothing more than something you will have answers some questions about. If i understand sealed records correctly, they only seal what you have been onvicted of. RO might pose a small problem, but you say you hold a valid LTC, so the town obviously had no issue with still issuing you one. You are finding out that they are doing checks on people behind you on the list? What is the source of that information?

WHere are you in the process? Have you got a card? Did you sign the list? Have you had a preliminary interview of some sort?


----------



## HuskyH-2

whacker95 said:


> Im currently in the background stage for my town. I am number 2 on the list and NOT tied with anyone. Im finding out that they are conducting backgrounds on people below me on the list, without even starting on mine. I do have a sealed record from 12 years ago (ex gf admitted to writing a false statement and my assault charge was dismissed) and I also have an inactive temp RO from 4 years ago (daughters mother admitted to having post pardum symptoms and is well documented). I have LE experience for the past 17 years and I currently work for 3 agencies...1 full time 2 part time. I also receive my LTC from this town. Any help or suggestions????


Quit dating


----------



## whacker95

LOL..I have Husky !!! Im sticking with Casual Encounters LOL


----------



## Johnny Law

Stop dating chicks from Craigslist private encounters


----------



## Guest

whacker95 said:


> Any help or suggestions????


Don't eat yellow snow.


----------



## Guest

whacker95 said:


> *Also, I gave this department the law on sealed record*.."Such sealed records shall not operate to disqualify a person in any examination, appointment or application for public employment in the service of the commonwealth". MGL C276 S100C


HAHAHAHAHHA. Hahahaha. Haha. ha. .


----------



## niteowl1970

That's right Whacker ... Tell them bitches what's up !


----------



## 263FPD

whacker95 said:


> 263....I got a card, signed the list and returned my background packet a few weeks ago. Im hearing my info from a reliable source in the department. As for the sealed record, my case was definitely dismissed and I went to the clerk and explained that Im in law enforcement. He then assigned me for a date with the judge and my case was then sealed. _*Also, I gave this department the law on sealed record.."Such sealed records shall not operate to disqualify a person in any examination, appointment or application for public employment in the service of the commonwealth". MGL C276 S100C *_


There is your problem. You just challenged them.

Got news for you. The guy in charge of MA Firearms licensing, had started to unseal all sealed records. He does not give a fuck what the law says. As far as sealing your dismissal, I don't know why you wasted your time. You should have left it openfor all to see. There was nothing to seal. If I am doing the BI, my first question would be, what is this person trying to hide. My next course of action would be, any and all possible way(s) to disqualify this candidate.

You mentioned you work in LE. I take it you are not police. Support staff?


----------



## kwflatbed

Go to court and get anything that is sealed expunged.


----------



## 263FPD

kwflatbed said:


> Go to court and get anything that is sealed expunged.


Then give the PD a law on that.


----------



## Guest

whacker95 said:


> Any help or suggestions????


Change your screenname.

If an applicant handed me a copy of a law pertaining to their sealed record, I would type up a lengthy, detailed, and devastating recommendation to the chief as to why they shouldn't be hired.


----------



## 7costanza

Whats wrong with being a Matron, Kozmos Mother made a pretty good living at it.


----------



## 263FPD

Wasn't a dig. Was a question. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whacker95

I dont see how attaching the law is justification to bypass me through civil service


----------



## niteowl1970

whacker95 said:


> I dont see how attaching the law is justification to bypass me through civil service


Are you saying the people doing the BI don't know the law and have to be told how to do their jobs ?


----------



## niteowl1970

whacker95 said:


> Im not saying that but the sgt who I spoke with seemed unclear as to why it was still on my BOP. Any I also have many friends who conduct backgrounds and they dont need to be told the law but in fairness....they dont know every law


So you're saying the Sgt is an incompetent fool ? If he's unclear on something he'll look into it with someone his rank or above. He doesn't need a job applicant trying to setting him straight.


----------



## 7costanza

I guess its true, cops do eat their own. Pelicans do the same when theirs not enough food for everyone.


----------



## Johnny Law




----------



## Guest

whacker95 said:


> I dont see how attaching the law is justification to bypass me through civil service


It's called arrogance, and any experienced BI can find a reason to DQ an applicant. You may win at appeal, but your arrogance is going to cost you time and seniority.


----------



## Guest

If you're an officer, you know exactly what it looks like on a BOP.


----------



## lofu

NineOneOne said:


> It's gonna be a nice little Saturday. Maybe hit home depot, not sure, not sure if we'll have enough time
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Oh you are def going to Home Depot. It's Bed Bath and Beyond you are not sure if you will have the time.


----------



## Dan Stark

lofu said:


> Oh you are def going to Home Depot. It's Bed Bath and Beyond you are not sure if you will have the time.


BB&B?


----------



## Dan Stark

Seriously though whacker 95, if you're going to do this right... you gotta creep.


----------



## Johnny Law

Once it hits your lips, it's *so good!*






lofu said:


> Oh you are def going to Home Depot. It's Bed Bath and Beyond you are not sure if you will have the time.


----------



## 263FPD

I see someone has wisely deleted all of thei posts. I give you kudos for doing that. I'd be worried that who ever is doing my background, may possibly be a member on this forum. 

All i can say is that if you are going through the process, dont vent your issues on MC or anyother web page where it can be viewed. Not to mention that with the advent of being able to take a screen shot of these posts.

Stay off the forums from the point your process starts, to the time you are getting your badge pinned. Maybe even a little longer then that.


----------

